
Who's Behind Huawei? - octosphere
https://www.latimes.com/whos-behind-huawei-story.html
======
charlescearl
When AT&T has so willingly handed over call data to the U.S. intelligence
agencies for decades, even assisting in the analysis of said data, I have to
question the assault on Huawei by U.S. media.

~~~
ancorevard
If you equate AT&T's said practices with Huawei's practices, then you just
answered your own question. The Chinese Communist Party is not friend of
freedom, nor of free journalism.

~~~
pulse7
Regarding the "free journalism": we will see if the US lives up to the First
Amendment in the Julian Assange case... 25 years ago the US was supporter of
"free journalism", but today things are changing rapidly...

~~~
spectramax
What about blasting President Trump on front page of NYTimes, almost every day
since he was elected? US has a tremendous sense of free press, you can't pick
and choose.

Do you see any negative press about Xi Jingpin in China?

------
andybak
> Most Americans have never heard of Huawei, in part because it has been
> obsessed with secrecy since its founding in 1987

They're not terribly good at this secrecy lark, then. The phone sitting on my
desk has got "Huawei" written on the front in big letters and has the word
"Huawei" filling the screen every time it boots.

~~~
Spooky23
Few people heard of them until they were making knockoff Cisco devices 15-20
years ago.

~~~
andybak
Yes but the article used the present tense.

------
archgoon
Note, there is actually an article in the second half of the page past the
photos and graphs.

------
learc83
When there's a thread discussing Assange, or the NSA, the top comment is never
"but China does it too, this is an unfair attack on the US."

Right now there are millions of people in concentration camps for belonging to
the wrong ethnic group and practicing the wrong religion. How bad does it have
to get before we can agree that the Chinese government isn't just the victim
of US propaganda?

Do they have to start executing Uighurs en masse? If history is any
indication, that's the most likely next step in this story.

Edit: I noticed this article just moved from #8 to #38 in under 5 minutes.
What's the reasoning behind flagging this.

------
onetimemanytime
USA is right to fear them. Spying issues aside (for a second) here is this
giant company that easily take over the worldwide smartphone market. The very
things USA has controlled since Jobs and Gates started. Oh, and they can spy
on everyone.

For the "You too" crowd: Yes, NSA spies on whatever they can. But you do not
see Apple or Google doing what NSA wants. I have a feeling that Huawei doesn't
have the option of going to Federal Court where highly educated and appointed-
for-life judges decide. impartially.

~~~
spectramax
I really feel that HN has some really unusual behavior when criticizing China.
Almost always, HN defends China by throwing rocks at US. It is really
baffling.

~~~
luckylion
I'm reading this differently. To most Americans, the issue is pretty clear:
American geopolitics, industrial espionage and global surveillance benefits
them, China doing the same does not.

For Non-Americans, it's different, therefore their reactions aren't as simple
as US good, China bad.

~~~
spectramax
I don't think so. There can only be the following explanations for this
behavior:

-> A) People don't know how bad it is in China

-> B) People support authoritarian government over democracy

-> C) People do not support USA or have some deep rooted hatred for the country which gets channeled through US vs China debate

-> D) There is a large pro-China population on HN, perhaps immigrants to US, perhaps people from China, perhaps folks from other countries who support China

This is tribalism at its most glorified form. Instead of debating _issues_ in
isolation, we are engaging in this barbaric form of debate where facts take a
back seat and rhetoric and nationalism prevail.

------
joaomacp
I have personally decided to avoid buying 'Made in China' products whenever
it's possible. It's hard, but I don't want to support their work conditions or
predatory geoeconomics in any way.

~~~
layoutIfNeeded
What kind of computer are you posting from?

~~~
matz1
What is your point ? even if its impossible to do it 100%, at least they
tried. Its their choice.

~~~
tyingq
I think the question is whether it even approaches 1% for anything with
electronics in it. Can you buy a car, phone, PC, etc, that has zero made or
assembled in China subsystems?

~~~
matz1
The percentages is irrelevant, you have to start from somewhere and keep
making incremental progress toward your goal, however tiny it may.

